# Währungsumrechner



## marcel2010 (20. Januar 2011)

*Währungsumrechner*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche eine php Code für einen Währungsumrechner. Von Dollar in Euro. Sollte ziemlich einfach gehalten sein. Muss das für die Schule machen und komme nicht so richtig weiter 

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Supeq (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Währungsumrechner*

woran scheiterst du denn dabei?


----------



## marcel2010 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Währungsumrechner*

Eigentlich an allem!  Bräuchte den kompletten Code


----------



## Supeq (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Währungsumrechner*

blöd..hab ich grad nicht da, hab mal nen währungsrechner in c#/WPF geschrieben, falls dir das hilft^^


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Währungsumrechner*

Sollte funktionieren, habs aber nich ausprobiert 



```
<form action="umrechner.php" method="post">
 <input type="text" name="geld"/>
 <input type="submit" name="send"/>
</form>

<?php

$kurs = 1.5;    //Irgendnen Kurs

if(isset($_POST['send'])) {
  $geld = $_POST['geld'];
  $geld_umgerechnet = $geld * $kurs;

echo "<p>Umgerechnet <b>{$geld_umgerechnet}</b></p>";
}
?>
```


----------



## marcel2010 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Währungsumrechner*

Das sieht schonmal gut aus !!! werde ich gleich ausprobieren. Danke soweit !!!!


----------

